# Long distance relationships...



## Nylak (Jul 3, 2010)

...seem to be a staple in this community, I've noticed.  I mentioned in the comment section of a painting I uploaded awhile back that I was in a long-distance relationship at the time (since I had moved to go to school), and got a huge amount of comments along the lines of "Hey, I totally know how that feels", etc.

So, furfags--have you ever been, or are you currently, in a long distance relationship?  And if you have, how'd it turn out for you?

POLL IS COMING, GIVE IT A SEC.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Long distance relationships are a bad idea. For me at least. I split up with a girl because I became geographically undesirable and I have no regrets. I do miss her, but it was for the best.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Never actually been in a long distance relationship, but I know I can do it. I guess part of that comes from my workplace, so I'd be visiting as often as I wanted (or as possible, whichever is predominant).

I'd also be visiting because I want to.
Props if they like going places too. Travel is yay!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Edit-read poll option number 1 wrong.


I should be for that instead of 4.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah I am in one.


YES WE HAVE MET A FEW TIMES

NO NOT ON SKYPE


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

I did once

It was the closest thing I'll ever get to a relationship
She lived about 500 miles away from me 

I still feel kinda bad because it ended on somewhat bad terms..we sorta keep in touch through YT, but not very often
There were a lot of problems with the relationship though so at the same time, I guess it was for the best

I want someone I can snuggle up with at night though and not have to wait around for 

/emo


----------



## Jw (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, though we met in person at first. It was back in high school. Her father got transfered to a different location for his job, so she had to move away. We tried to make it work, but it fell apart after a month-- not surprising considering it was a teenage relationship at that point.

Sorry, not a great result, I know. Things might have been different if we were older, could have stayed in touch more, or even traveled to see each other.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

My sister was in one too. I told her to kill it. She didn't take my advice and there was much angsting.

And how the hell do you start a relationship with someone you met online? I guess if you met elsewhere afterwards then that's okay but doing on the interwebz spells disaster.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't worry, this isn't a "tell me your happy endings so I can have hope" thread; I actually just ended a 6 year relationship because it became long-distance for a little too long and it wasn't looking like I'd ever have a chance to move back.  I'm legitimately just curious.

And I don't necessarily think it's a bad thing to start a relationship founded on an online relationship; I'm just curious how these have turned out for people.  It seems like it'd be difficult to have something like this actually work out in the real world (which is kind of depressing, in itself).


----------



## Enwon (Jul 3, 2010)

I've never been in a long distance relationship.  But, I've never been in a short distance relationship, either.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm in a long distance relationship and everything is going great. It's hard at times but if you're patient the reward at the end is worth it.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't seriously be the only one to click the third option, can I? D:


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Close- and long-distance relationships can have their similarities.

For instance, I went to hang out with my brother in law, and someone who had taken an interest in me got *possessive* and *jealous*. Por que?! Apparently, he thought I had some sort of attraction to my brother in law. After a while of his neediness, I just stopped. I can imagine it being exactly the same in both situations, near or far.

Hillary-ous, I might say.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jul 3, 2010)

Been in a few myself, they haven't worked out so far for me.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been in a couple. They're easier to maintain than RL ones, but a lot less satisfying. That's trade-offs for ya. :/


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been in a long distance relationship. I didn't mind it as long I can still get to talk to them and rp with them as if they were here... I quite doing long distance because I wanted to find people who were close and now since I've moved away from Virginia, I want to do long distance relationships again but the other person would have to be as serious as I am. Sometimes they work out and sometimes they don't, it all depends on the two people work it out.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 3, 2010)

"Furfags?" I'm sorry,  but that is a v rude thing to say to any person and I for one take great umbrage to this.


----------



## Ben (Jul 3, 2010)

Online relationships are really dumb unless both people have viable means of seeing each other on a regular basis, Skype often, or whatever. Otherwise though, it's not really worth it I don't think.

I've been in 3 online relationships-- the first one lasted a year and a half, and was arguably most successful, considering I broke up with her because of doubts about my sexuality, and not because I disliked her as a person. The other two lasted for a month, and were... less than stellar. 

I suppose online relationships are a decent stepping stone for those who are too socially awkward to get someone who lives near them, but they're still kind of silly regardless, considering how expensive they can get-- lordy can they ever be pricey.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> Online relationships are really dumb unless both people have viable means of seeing each other on a regular basis


 
Flying, yaaaay!


----------



## Convel (Jul 3, 2010)

i would be open to a long distance relationship as long as i could still meet the person regularly, but i would need to be in the situation to know how i would handle it, it's hard to say really


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> Online relationships are really dumb unless both people have viable means of seeing each other on a regular basis, Skype often, or whatever.


 
And even then they tend to suck, personal experience speaking.


----------



## Ben (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> And even then they tend to suck, personal experience speaking.


 
Just curious, what was that personal experience?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2010)

all of my relationships end terribly


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 3, 2010)

The only reason animal head people like long-distance relationships is because they make real, healthy relationships that require social skills look like Malcomn X... :3


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> Just curious, what was that personal experience?


 
You want her name or something? She lived (presumably still does live) in Michigan.  I don't like being the douche that passive-aggressively lashes out at someone they had a relationship with by giving out names and numbers and such.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

online relationships are the only ones i can get


----------



## Ben (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You want her name or something? She lived (presumably still does live) in Michigan.  I don't like being the douche that passive-aggressively lashes out at someone they had a relationship with by giving out names and numbers and such.


 
Who said I was asking for personal info? I'm just curious as to the story. What.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> What.


 
Kinda' what I was thinking.


----------



## Bir (Jul 3, 2010)

Long before I was a furry and joined this site...... I've been in a long-distance relationship for four years now. Only this past year he's been living with me. : 3

Worked out fine for us. You just have to be loyal and understanding.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

There's more to it than loyalty and understanding.
Unless you emphasize the loyalty sooooooo much.
Gotta have that tolerance! (Goes for any 'ship.)


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> Who said I was asking for personal info? I'm just curious as to the story. What.


 
"Met" in an IRC, camera-skyped and chatted constantly.  After a while she claimed to have become madly in love with me.  She wanted me to move to Michigan to be with her.  I explained to her that at that time I did not possess the means to do something like that.  She became very cool towards me and basically just moved on to her next attempted Internet romance conquest and paid me little to no regard afterwards.  I stopped trying to talk with her a long time ago.


----------



## Angelikit (Jul 3, 2010)

I voted 3 - I never have and I never would. I can be a very clingy person and fortunately, I happen to be with someone who's equally clingy (we've both had very bad relationships in the past and now we're both in a good one together, maybe that's why...meh), so for us seeing each other several times a week works out pretty well (and no, not to the point of "oh my god i must see and talk to you on msn/text you/call you etc" every single day - we're both used to our independence and as such we both still want our own space from time to time). It's bad enough sometimes if I have to go like a week without seeing him - I need that contact and person-to-person time to bond with him and just....you know? Over a long distance....I just don't think it'd work out for me very well at all. 

Also, there is the matter of the rather somewhat high sex drive I tend to have most of the time - being in a long distance relationship and never or not often/rarely being able to have any? Yeah, I'd get sexually frustrated as fuck. Though, it's not always so much the physical side of it, though that is a plus of course, but more the being intimate with my partner thing as I find it brings me even closer to him, emotionally or whatever.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 3, 2010)

We made it work, through 4 years of University at different ends of the Province, and then there was some extended work travel when we were just starting our careers.  Oddly, we did it without IRC and Skype.  Just email and real parcels/packages back then.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 3, 2010)

Haven't been in a LDR, but I wouldn't mind being in one, if it was the right person. Though none of those internet relation ship, I may find that person on the net, but hell, before decieding anything, I must meet him/her first.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Just email and real parcels/packages back then.


 Did you use the Canadian version of the Pony Express, too? :V


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Did you use the Canadian version of the Pony Express, too? :V


 
Dont sass your elders kitty.....it was via the Royal Canadian Yak Herdsmen.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a mate... I met him when lived in Montana. Now he lives in Michigan.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 3, 2010)

LDR's rarely work, but I'd do it with the right person


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 3, 2010)

I almost got into one with some dude from the US a few years ago but I ended it a couple months later when I realized I couldn't contain my jealousy for a long time and that might have stirred more trouble than I could handle. In retrospect I don't think we had compatible enough personalities anyway.

I wouldn't mind getting into one eventually, given it was actually totally serious and one of us could eventually move in with the other. Internet hugs just can't beat the real thing.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes and I regret it


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Yes and I regret it


 
What happened?


----------



## Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> What happened?


 He shot first. Ahahahaa.


----------



## Eske (Jul 4, 2010)

I was in a long-distance relationship.  
I say "was" because we moved in together a year ago, so it's not really "long-distance" anymore.  c:  

We met on deviantart almost 5 years ago.  He had just received a DD, and I had seen him in #digitalmedia a few times before, so I struck up a conversation, and the rest is history.

If you're mature enough, and if you actually _care_ about the person, it's not actually that hard to make it work.  Also, skype helps.


----------



## -sushi- (Jul 4, 2010)

LDRs suck in my opinion, but that's mostly because i am super needy and clingy :c guys don't like that in a regular relationship let alone when you are miles and miles away. Then when you need some physical reassurances or touch or anything like that, you can't have it and if you get it from someone else that's not very fair to anyone. I enjoy long distance friends and flings though, lol, I'm always surprised by the amount of people willing to travel out of their way for a short term something but not for a long term something.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...seem to be a staple in this community, I've noticed.  I mentioned in the comment section of a painting I uploaded awhile back that I was in a long-distance relationship at the time (since I had moved to go to school), and got a huge amount of comments along the lines of "Hey, I totally know how that feels", etc.
> 
> So, furfags--have you ever been, or are you currently, in a long distance relationship?  And if you have, how'd it turn out for you?
> 
> POLL IS COMING, GIVE IT A SEC.


 
Been in one.  Eh, broke up.  Sucks bad.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

Eske said:


> I was in a long-distance relationship.
> I say "was" because we moved in together a year ago, so it's not really "long-distance" anymore.  c:
> 
> We met on deviantart almost 5 years ago.  He had just received a DD, and I had seen him in #digitalmedia a few times before, so I struck up a conversation, and the rest is history.
> ...



Awww how sweet. :3

LDR's can turn out pretty well for some people if they know what they're getting themselves into. ;D


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

Been in a couple of long distance relationships. In one we met a couple of times. Lived like 2500 miles away tho.
He finely went to seeing someone who lived near him and ended up getting a std.

Sort of in a other one right now.  His cell phone broke after having it a week. His provider says he has to pay $100 to get a new one.  The contract says it should be covered tho.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm in one and he lives in America. I have plans to see him, since I'm moving there. I hope it works out.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 4, 2010)

The one with my fiance was online-turned-IRL.

We talked frequently over AIM, on art websites, through Gaia Online, and other shit as friends for like 6 years.
Then I asked him out. And we dated online for a year, before I moved from West Virginia to Colorado to be with him.
And now we've been together for three years.

You have to have a *LOT* of trust in the person to be able to maintain it online, and a lot of patience. 
I actually prefer starting a relationship online as opposed to IRL, because in my experiences, real-life relationships tend to be all about physical attraction and wanting sex as opposed to actually falling in love with the person's personality.
That is, you know, unless you're just looking for someone to cyber with. Which, if my fiance had asked me for that in the few short weeks or months when we'd first started talking, I'd have blocked his ass and never looked back.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 4, 2010)

I wouldn't have anything against one. But I'd never call it a relationship before actually meeting the person IRL. I simply do not believe in internet-only ones.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, been in two long distance relationships. met the girls online (not at the same time) had my heart broken twice, never going down that road again.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

Have done it, would consider it again.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Have done it, would consider it again.



Both of mine failed. No way would I consider doing it again.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Both of mine failed. No way would I consider doing it again.


 You just mentioned that 9 minutes ago, Randy...


RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes, been in two long distance relationships. met the girls online (not at the same time) had my heart broken twice, never going down that road again.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Have done it, would consider it again.


 Good while it lasted, won't do it again


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You just mentioned that 9 minutes ago, Randy...



How observant of you. I'd give you a candy bar but I ate it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How observant of you. I'd give you a candy bar but I ate it.


 I never would've guessed that you ate candy, Shamu.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I never would've guessed that you ate candy, Shamu.



Give a squirrel a nutty chocolate bar, and he will be happy.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

"...and he will go nutty."

Yes?
Eeeh?


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Give a squirrel a nutty chocolate bar, and he will be happy.


 
Whooosh...



Jashwa said:


> I never would've guessed that you ate candy, Shamu.



Meany.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> "...and he will go nutty."
> 
> Yes?
> Eeeh?


 
But what if he is already nutty? then what will happen?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 4, 2010)

Long distances are a hard thing. And I noticed the minimal options in the poll that lacks 'Yes, I am in a long - distance relationship and it still works' or 'My partner died'.

I am currectly in none, planning none and wishing none as long distance relationships are only for people whom you care about, like and share your soul with. What means nobody for me.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But what if he is already nutty? then what will happen?


 
That's why there's -er and -est!
They'll just be nuttier.

Boring English semantics reply.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Long distances are a hard thing. And I noticed the minimal options in the poll that lacks 'Yes, I am in a long - distance relationship and it still works' or 'My partner died'.
> 
> I am currectly in none, planning none and wishing none as long distance relationships are only for people whom you care about, like and share your soul with. What means nobody for me.



I don't plan on getting into any relationship, either online or offline, long distance or not.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...seem to be a staple in this community, I've noticed.


 
Desperate acts seek desperate measures.

/thread


----------



## Garrus (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm on my second and probably most likely one to stay, first one had the concept used against me when things broke down. Where I am, if I didn't do this, to go with another furry would be almost impossible due to rarity of us in my area.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Garrus said:


> I'm on my second and probably most likely one to stay, first one had the concept used against me when things broke down. Where I am, if I didn't do this, to go with another furry would be almost impossible due to rarity of us in my area.



It puzzles me as to why some furries seem to only want to date another furry. WTF is that about?

I also hate when furries start complaining they are single and they only search for another furry for a partner.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Broaden your horizons! Man, woman, furry, non-, alcoholic, drug addict, et cetera! They could all be "the one."


----------



## Garrus (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It puzzles me as to why some furries seem to only want to date another furry. WTF is that about?
> 
> I also hate when furries start complaining they are single and they only search for another furry for a partner.



Yeah for me though, this is my situation. I'm kinda in the closet and bi, don't wanna tell parents or family in probably one of England's more homophobic counties, and plus this guy I didn't deliberately look for but he happened to be in the right place at the right time and was a furry and we got along well.  But yeah I do kinda think when such isn't the case, why not try and convert somebody to be a furry maybe  Otherwise yeah, but I could understand the appeal of trying to find another furry for base reasons like art, cons etc shared interests.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 4, 2010)

I was in a long distance relationship once.

We met and I banged her for like two weeks before she had to go back home.

I never called her again. ;D


----------



## Seprakarius (Jul 4, 2010)

Currently in one, still in progress, hoping it stays together and eventually gets to realityland.

Not much else to say than that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 4, 2010)

Garrus said:


> Yeah for me though, this is my situation. I'm kinda in the closet and bi, don't wanna tell parents or family in probably one of England's more homophobic counties, and plus this guy I didn't deliberately look for but he happened to be in the right place at the right time and was a furry and we got along well. But yeah I do kinda think when such isn't the case, why not try and convert somebody to be a furry maybe  Otherwise yeah, but I could understand the appeal of trying to find another furry for base reasons like art, cons etc shared interests.


 
England has homophobic counties? I thought they only existed in America!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> England has homophobic counties? I thought they only existed in America!



I wasn't aware England had such a thing.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wasn't aware England had such a thing.



Anthony Bourdain once said something about Englishmen liking to wear women's underwear and get spanked, I believe.


----------



## Zentio (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm in one, been in one for going on 4 years. It sucks mostly just being apart for so long, but it's really nice when we can visit and all.
We're hoping to live together within a year or so, but we've been saying that for 2 years XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Anthony Bourdain once said something about Englishmen liking to wear women's underwear and get spanked, I believe.



I can vouch for this. My sisters ex was caught wearing her underwear. She did have photo's of him in the garments on facebook but she removed them.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It puzzles me as to why some furries seem to only want to date another furry. WTF is that about?
> 
> I also hate when furries start complaining they are single and they only search for another furry for a partner.


 
Hehe, not me.  I like to show whoever i'm dating the stuff I draw (it's clean), and they're all like: "aww, it's cute, that's really good!".  And i'm thinking: hmm, if only you knew...   :3

i've never dated another fur.


----------



## EchoCat (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm in a long-distance relationship, have been for more than 4 years now. We live more than 16,000km or 10,000m apart. Before I first met him, we had been talking online for over a year and a half. We visit each other when we can, although it's expensive, it's more than worth it. We've visited each other 6 times in the past 4 years for months at a time. It's tough, but I love him so I've just gotta stick it out.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 4, 2010)

The way I see it, I better be dating a fucking god if I'm gonna bother with a long-distance relationship. That said, inconveniences aside, love is still love no matter how far apart you are.


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 5, 2010)

The irony of finding this thread today

But yes, my only relationship was online


----------



## Garrus (Jul 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> England has homophobic counties? I thought they only existed in America!


 
Ah well I can't speak for the whole of cumbria but this place really is so full of countryside, conservative old people and chavs despite it voting liberally. If there was a gay couple in the street here they'd definately get the mick taken openly as opposed to maybe cities where people couldn't care less lol.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 5, 2010)

I was in one and it went from long-distance to not-long-distance, which was cool. If I'm going to do it again, though, I want to be with someone who has the means to meet up with me often.


----------



## Delta (Jul 5, 2010)

I've tried many times make LDRs work. They simply don't work for me.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 5, 2010)

I am in a long distance relationship.
I like it better than a close quarters relationship.
I haven't met him, but I like him so much.
It just works better this way for some reason...
Then I really want to get to know the person more when they get here.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 5, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I was in a long distance relationship once.
> 
> We met and I banged her for like two weeks before she had to go back home.
> 
> I never called her again. ;D


 
Emmm I don't know if this is my place but why is that a good thing?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Emmm I don't know if this is my place but why is that a good thing?



It isn't good in my book. It spells out either "user" or "player" to me.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 5, 2010)

Winds said:


> I've tried many times make LDRs work. They simply don't work for me.


 
Has there ever been a successful LDR? It works out for some people who meet up once in a while but a pure LDR doesn't really work out.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 5, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Has there ever been a successful LDR?


 
Yes. Actually seen that twice among this forum's users.


----------



## Eske (Jul 5, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Has there ever been a successful LDR? It works out for some people who meet up once in a while but a pure LDR doesn't really work out.



There have been a few success stories in this thread alone.
My boyfriend and I started out 5k miles apart, and now we live together.  How much more successful does it need to get?





jcfynx said:


> Emmm I don't know if this is my place but why is  that a good thing?



He's just compensating for something.
I can't _imagine_ what.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 5, 2010)

Eske said:


> He's just compensating for something.
> I can't _imagine_ what.


 
His stories are more bullshit than the actual fecal matter :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Depends on whether you're reasonable or not about it. Internet-only relationship with someone overseas, with no plans to make it offline, is probably going to fail, possibly after sucking up lots of money. However I know multiple couples with stable offline relationships, one of them married, that started online or were LDR for a period of time. You'd be retarded to say no to a fantastic match that lives several states away when you have the means to make it offline, or to drop a fantastic match just because they have to go off to college for a couple years.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 5, 2010)

Blues said:


> Depends on whether you're reasonable or not about it.



I'd say that's important in any relationship, irl or internet.

And in life in general :V



Blues said:


> Internet-only relationship with someone overseas, with no plans to make it offline, is probably going to fail, possibly after sucking up lots of money.


 
Not to mention being completely pointless.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'd say that's important in any relationship, irl or internet.



Since when are people reasonable? I've refused to date women for years. :V


----------



## Thatch (Jul 5, 2010)

Blues said:


> Since when are people reasonable? I've refused to date women for years. :V


 
People under the age of 20-odd aren't generally reasonable about relationships (not to say they haveto be after that :V). I haven't dated for a reason :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Thatch said:


> People under the age of 20-odd aren't generally reasonable about relationships (not to say they haveto be after that :V). I haven't dated for a reason :V


 
20-odd? How the fuck old are you? Have I been psychologically molesting jailbait? :[


----------



## Thatch (Jul 5, 2010)

Blues said:


> 20-odd? How the fuck old are you? Have I been psychologically molesting jailbait? :[


 
I'm exactly as much as I've said :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'm exactly as much as I've said :V


 
16, then. 

Come sit on my lap, I have a surprise. :V


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 5, 2010)

Nylak said:


> So, furfags--have you ever been, or are you currently, in a long distance relationship?  And if you have, how'd it turn out for you?


 
I was in a long-distance relationship. I now have a Lebenspartnerschaft with that individual. c:
I'm totally happy and have no regrets. LDR's require patience, some amount of realistic thinking, and a LOT of time apart before it ever pays off.

One thing I will say is on the bright side with LDR's: If you're gay, you don't have to bother with wondering "Is he single? I wonder if he's gay.." without causing an issue, since people basically have relationship status/orientation stapled to their usernames on the intertubes. You just need a shit ton of patience, especially if it's a really great distance. And serious planning.

I will also say that if this relationship had fallen through, I wouldn't bother with an LDR again, since it is pretty difficult.


----------



## Zontar (Jul 5, 2010)

Nope, and I wouldn't do one either. The past two weeks have been fortunate enough to bring me a taste of all that physical intimacy I missed in my teen years. I don't think I could have a relationship without actually *being there* and being there often. You can't push the warmth of human touch five hundred miles over fiber optic lines.

I would, however, continue a relationship I started in real-life through the internet, but only if the trip was temporary (e.g. army deployment, extended job trip, etc.) In other words, I just can't do primarily long-distance with the occasional meet-up. I need the hugs, kisses, embraces, etc. The old-fashioned way of, you know, being there is ideal imo.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Yes. Actually seen that twice among this forum's users.


 


Eske said:


> There have been a few success stories in this thread alone.
> My boyfriend and I started out 5k miles apart, and now we live together.  How much more successful does it need to get?
> He's just compensating for something.
> I can't _imagine_ what.



What users on this board say happens could be totally different irl.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What users on this board say happens could be totally different irl.


 
I didn't say I've seen it "on this board", I've seen it "among it's users".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I didn't say I've seen it "on this board", I've seen it "among it's users".


 
Neither did I, I said the USERS of this board, not the board itself.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 5, 2010)

Ain't this song so appropiate for this topic?

[video=youtube;mZrM2Sd_7tg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZrM2Sd_7tg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Ain't this song so appropiate for this topic?
> 
> [yt]mZrM2Sd_7tg[/yt]


 
Fix'd


----------



## EchoCat (Jul 5, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> I will also say that if this relationship had fallen through, I wouldn't bother with an LDR again, since it is pretty difficult.


 
I'm with you on that one, I don't think I'd want to go through it all again. It's hard enough at the moment as it is as I have no idea when we'll have a more permanant solution to our situation.


----------

